# Tangy Pork Chop Marinade



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 20, 2015)

This is a marinade we use on grilled pork chops. Very nice.

1/4 cup ketchup
1/4 cup apple juice
2 tbs extra virgin olive oil
2 tbs red wine vinegar
1 tbs Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp hot sauce
1/2 tsp kosher salt

Mix ketchup, apple juice, olive oil, vinegar, Worcestershire, garlic powder, chili powder, hot sauce & salt together in a bowl.
Add to a 1 gallon, resealable bag with pork chops.
Marinade for at least 30 minutes.













Tangy Pork Chops 2- marinade.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


















Tangy Pork Chops 3- marinading the loins.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015






TW


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2015)

Sounds great...JJ


----------

